# Florida 2012 the first trip this year!



## Fischmäulchen (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Boardies!

Am Freitag geht's wieder über den grossen Teich nach Florida. Die ersten 3 Tage verbringen wir in Miami um uns mit Freunden zu treffen, shoppen zu gehen und uns langsam auf die Zeit in Marathon einzustimmen. 

Florida Keys wir kommen!|wavey:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Hierzu hab ich mir eine Fox Tarpon Trek Spin 7ft 20-50lb zugelegt (Danke Gufri für den Tip) da diese ein great all rounder für tarpons, sharks, tuna, sailfish and small marlin sein soll! :m


----------



## pkbenny (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> ...für tarpons, sharks, tuna, sailfish and small marlin sein soll! :m


 
Ich hoffe wir dürfen hier dann Fotos von möglichst vielen der oben genannten Fische bewundern!?

Ich wünsche euch einen wundervollen Trip!


----------



## norge_klaus (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Viel Spaß & Tight Lines auf den Keys ! Müßte auch mal wieder dringend an der Seven-Miles-Bridge angeln.  #h

Gruß
Norge_Klaus


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Vielen Dank für die Wünsche! Werden euch bestimmt wieder wie jedes Jahr, an unseren Erlebnissen teilhaben lassen.


----------



## Norge Fan (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Viel Spass euch beiden.

Freu mich schon auf die Bilder / Zeilen  #6.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Drückt mal heftig die Daumen, dass wir schöne Drills und Fänge bekommen. Im Moment ist es mal wieder super windig dort.


----------



## Nick_A (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Sodala...dann mach ich mich jetzt auch mal auf zum Flughafen. Bin heute morgen schon von Delta angerufen worden, dass der Flieger leider verspätet in Stuttgart ankommt und damit auch in Atlanta (Umsteigen)...haben mich gleich auf den nächsten Flieger nach Miami umgebucht.

Mann, was freu ich mich...endlich etwas Abstand vom Büro-Stress :q #6

Ich hoffe, dass wir hier ein paar feine Fischlein posten können...aber Garantien gibt´s ja leider nie 

Wir freuen uns auch schon ganz doll auf Guido, der dann Mitte Mai dazustoßen wird. :m

@ Guido
Petra und ich machen dann mal die erste Zeit die Fischlein richtig heiß...damit sie dann richtig beißen wenn Du da bist :q :q

....bin dann mal weg...


----------



## norge_klaus (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Guten Flug  & Tight Lines !


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Hallo ihr zwei! Wünsche euch beiden krumme Ruten und uns wieder einen tollen Lifebericht!


----------



## guifri (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Kannst ja schon mal nen Futterplatz anlegen.

Gestern war ich auf der Nordsee von Stellendam / NL aus auf Wolfsbarschtour. Erst mal. 3,5 Stunden mit 20 kn/h Richtung England rausgebrettert. Von 10 Anglern hat einer 1 Wolfsbarsch gefangen. Nicht ich...Ansonsten kamen ein paar Dorsche hoch.

Ist schon traurig, wie weit und punktuell die Boote in der Nordsee rausfahren, um ein paar Fische zu ergattern. Wir waren die 3-fache Entfernung Marathon - Marathon Hump draußen. Ich hatte im Handy schon das englische Basenetz!

Das muss in Florida jetzt anders werden. #h

Gestern habe ich mich zum ersten Mal ernsthaft gefragt, ob ich 
noch das richtige Hobby habe...#c

Also...markiert mal ein paar Hotspots, die war dann abernten, wenn ich dazu stoße


----------



## MaVo1 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Hey ihr beiden!!

Wünsche euch nen guten Flug! Freu mich schon, wie jedes Jahr wieder auf die tollen Berichte und Bilder von euch.


----------



## Scarver74 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Hallo ihr beiden,

ich hoffe ihr seid gut angekommen. Ich freu mich schon riesig auf Eure Berichte. Wichtig natürlich wenig Wind!!#6

Grüsse
Andi


----------



## ullsok (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Hierzu hab ich mir eine Fox Tarpon Trek Spin 7ft 20-50lb zugelegt (Danke Gufri für den Tip) da diese ein great all rounder für tarpons, sharks, tuna, sailfish and small marlin sein soll! :m



Hallo,
ich habe mir die Fox Trek Sailfish (auch 20-50lb aber 8ft) zugelegt und hoffe, dass ich sie in vier Wochen in Thailand auch mal auf Sailfish testen kann. Macht auf jeden Fall einen soliden Eindruck. #6

Viel Erfolg auf den Keys - hoffentlich kannst du die Rute an einem dicken Tarpon testen #h


----------



## Tortugaf (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Viel Glück .

G. Tortugaf


----------



## Nick_A (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Hallo zusammen, #h

nach drei Tagen Miami unsicher machen sind wir heute nachmittag gut "zu Hause" auf Marathon/im Kingsail Resort angekommen.

Erstmal galt es, das Auto leerzuräumen und das ganze Gepäck inkl. Walmart-Futter-Großeinkäufe in unser Appartment in den ersten Stock hochzuschleppen|uhoh:

Anschließend gings zu Fish and Fun-Rental, um alles mit dem Boot klarzumachen. Morgen früh erhalten wir unser 26ft Proline-Boot mit 225PS-4Takt-Suzuki-Motor, welcher einen neuen (schnelleren) Propeller erhalten hat.:k


----------



## Fischmäulchen (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*



Scarver74 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr beiden,
> 
> ich hoffe ihr seid gut angekommen. Ich freu mich schon riesig auf Eure Berichte. Wichtig natürlich wenig Wind!!#6
> 
> ...



Hallo Andi,

der Wind ist gar nicht vorhanden, dafür haben wir Vollmond! Die Fischlis fressen sich somit nachts voll und werden uns am Tage dafür den Finger/Flosse zeigen! #q


----------



## Nick_A (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Anschließend ging es zu Publix, restliche Einkäufe tätigen und dann zu K-Mart, Angelköder besorgen.

Cut Squit (=Tintenfisch-Streifen) vorhanden...also sicherheitshalber gleich 5 Packungen eingesackt.

Ballyhoo....ausverkauft |uhoh::c#q

Egal ob kleine, mittlere oder die große Größe...alles weg.

Egal, muss ich die Teile halt morgen wo anders holen...oder ggf selbst welche fangen|rolleyes

Jetzt geht es dann (nach dem Abendessen) daran, die hier gelagerten Angelruten auszupacken und mit den mitgebrachten Rollen zu bestücken.

Morgen früh um 8.00 holen wir dann das Boot ab, das Wetter sieht klasse aus, Wind auch sehr fein. Allerdings haben wir gerade Vollmond, was dazu führt, dass die Mahi-Mahi (und auch andere Fischarten) sich nachts die Bäuche vollhauen und dann erst gegen späten Nachmittag wieder Hunger haben.

@Guido
Du wirst genau zur richtigen Zeit ankommen #6:vik:

Große Tarpons sind anscheinend wohl schon da, Groupersaison ist seit Anfang Mai wieder eröffnet, große Yellowtails ebenfalls....und letzte Woche waren anscheinend die Sails extrem bissig...da war aber auch ziemlich windiges und regnerisches Wetter. Mal schauen, wie sich das diese Woche entwickelt.

So far...cu on the water :vik:

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*



ullsok schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir die Fox Trek Sailfish (auch 20-50lb aber 8ft) zugelegt und hoffe, dass ich sie in vier Wochen in Thailand auch mal auf Sailfish testen kann. Macht auf jeden Fall einen soliden Eindruck. #6
> 
> Viel Erfolg auf den Keys - hoffentlich kannst du die Rute an einem dicken Tarpon testen #h



Das hoffe ich auch und ich werde Dir dann berichten, wie das Teilchen beisst. #6


----------



## Nick_A (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

@ All

Danke für's Daumen drücken...wir werden hier hoffentlich ein paar schöne Fischfotos und Angelberichte hier reinschreiben können.

Diesen Urlaub will ich zwei neue Angelarten austesten/erlernen...Fliegenfischen mit meiner neuen Orvis Hydros 12wt, mit meiner Danielsson Control 7-12 (feine Combo...wenn die Tarpons Ahnung und Geschmack haben, beissen sie bei mir an).

Und dann werde ich noch mit dem Kite fischen...mal schauen, wie das klappt. In jedem Fall werde ich dadurch eine ganze Menge Sprit sparen :q

insbesondere darauf (etwas Neues auszutesten) freue ich mich dicke...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

*Marathon Wetter heute:*
Temperatur
25.6*°C gefühlte 27*°C
Wind(km/h) 6.4


----------



## Fischmäulchen (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Hat eventuell ein Computerfreak einen Tip für mich, wie ich auf meinem Ipad die Fotos im Anglerboard hochladen kann?

Danke schon einmal im voraus!


----------



## Nick_A (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Der Golfstrom ist gerade richtig fein, nahe dran....#6

THE APPROXIMATE SHOREWARD EDGE OF THE GULF STREAM CURRENT...AS OF MAY 7TH
35 NM SOUTH OF SAND KEY LIGHT...OFF KEY WEST.
16 NM SOUTH OF LOOE KEY...OFF BIG PINE KEY.
 5 NM SOUTH OF SOMBRERO KEY LIGHT...OFF MARATHON.

Sodala...jetzt gehts aber daran, die Angeln/Rollen herzurichten...


----------



## guifri (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*



Nick_A schrieb:


> @Guido
> Du wirst genau zur richtigen Zeit ankommen #6:vik:
> 
> Große Tarpons sind anscheinend wohl schon da, Groupersaison ist seit Anfang Mai wieder eröffnet, große Yellowtails ebenfalls....und letzte Woche waren anscheinend die Sails extrem bissig...da war aber auch ziemlich windiges und regnerisches Wetter. Mal schauen, wie sich das diese Woche entwickelt.
> ...



Dieses Mal gehen wir auch mal ans Riff und versuchen ein paar Grouper zu stippen... #6


----------



## Scarver74 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Schön das ihr gut angekommen seid. Mensch bei den Verhältnissen kann man ja fast euphorisch werden. Ich tippe mal, da schlägst gleich richtig ein.

@ Robert, solltet ihr keine Köfis kaufen können, dann macht das doch nichts. Du bist doch hier der "Meister" im Köfi fangen :q

So dann jetzt aber ran an die Ruten......

Grüße

Andi


----------



## Fischmäulchen (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

:vik: It´s mine! :vik:

http://img843.*ih.us/img843/8870/p1020868h.jpg
By fischmaeulchen at 2012-05-08


----------



## Ossipeter (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Na dann mal los und Hebel auf den Tisch! Tight lines!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Marathon Leader board:

http://img811.*ih.us/img811/583/leaderboard.jpg


----------



## Fischmäulchen (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Unser 26ft Proline-Boot mit 250PS-4Takt-Suzuki-Motor

http://img29.*ih.us/img29/8024/boatef.jpg​


----------



## guifri (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Ich kann's kaum abwarten, endlich an Bord zu kommen...

8 Tage können ganz schön lang sein.
:g





Scarver74 schrieb:


> Schön das ihr gut angekommen seid. Mensch bei den Verhältnissen kann man ja fast euphorisch werden. Ich tippe mal, da schlägst gleich richtig ein.
> 
> @ Robert, solltet ihr keine Köfis kaufen können, dann macht das doch nichts. Du bist doch hier der "Meister" im Köfi fangen :q
> 
> ...





Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Unser 26ft Proline-Boot mit 250PS-4Takt-Suzuki-Motor
> 
> http://img29.*ih.us/img29/8024/boatef.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Robs heutiger Fang:

http://img443.*ih.us/img443/2589/sam0131egc.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Unser Boot wäre eigentlich startklar für grosse Fische!

http://img37.*ih.us/img37/3700/bootaf.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Dies war heute meine Wohlfühl-Oase, denn ich geh morgen erst mit zum Angeln!

http://img535.*ih.us/img535/430/oase.jpg​


----------



## Nick_A (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Kurze Zusammenfassung des heutigen Tages:

-Es ging heute erst gegen 11:30 Uhr los...nur keine Hektik am ersten Tag 
-KöFis waren schnell gefangen (etwa 20).
-Anschließend gings weiter Offshore. Nach anfänglichen Problemen mit einem der beiden Outrigger gings bei ca. 180Fuss los mit Schleppen.
-Nach ca. 2h "Wartezeit" endlich mal ein Fregate-Bird am Himmel....und wie erhofft biss darunter der erste MahiMahi an (ca 8Pfund)...genau richtig fürs morgige Abendessen.
-Ich konnte noch zwei weitere Dolphin (ungefähr gleich groß, beide released) erbeuten und verlor noch zwei nach heftigem Anbiss. Alle etwa auf 350ft Wassertiefe...in anderen Regionen war nix los.
-Für den ersten Tag war ich ganz zufrieden.
-Heute abend gings dann noch lecker zum Futter in "keys fisheries". Calamaries, 1 Pfund (!!!) Shrimps zum Selberpulen und chicken finger basket mit Pömmes&Cole slaw.:k:l

Jetzt gehts in die Heia...

Grüße nach Good old Germany #6
robert


----------



## leopard_afrika (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

hey ihr beiden, wünsche dickes petri in richtung amiland, schicke virtuell nen fetten knutscher für petra und uns wünsch ich weiterhin reges berichtstreiben!


----------



## guifri (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Die Großen warten bis zum 17.05.12!
Robert, hat das Boot nen Ipodanschluss?

Du weißt ja. Am 17.05. musst Du früh aufstehen... Ich muss die erste Nervosität früh abangeln! |supergri


----------



## Nick_A (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

@ Dirk
Merci, habe den Kuss virtuell ausgeliefert :q :q

@ Guido
is klar...darum werden wir es bis dahin etwas ruhiger angehen lassen  Am Samstag vormittag werden wir uns zB das "Dragonrace" hier auf Marathon anschauen.

iPod-Anschluss????

Sonst noch Wünsche ???


----------



## guifri (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*



Nick_A schrieb:


> @ Dirk
> 
> @ Guido
> 
> ...



Nö....hatten wir letztes Jahr. War wunderbar mit der eigenen Mucke chillig durchs Wassser zu gleiten#6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Bei dem Speed hört man keine Mucke mehr! Und wer spricht hier vom Chillen, wir wollen dicke Fische fangen!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> hey ihr beiden, wünsche dickes petri in richtung amiland, schicke virtuell nen fetten knutscher für petra und uns wünsch ich weiterhin reges berichtstreiben!



Fetten Knutsch zurück! #h


----------



## MAXIMUS (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Hi ihr beiden.
Freut mich das ihr gutes Wetter und beisswillige Fische habt.
Ich werde ab 12 Mai in Cape Coral sein und ebenfalls versuchen einge Fische an den Haken zu bekommen.
Werde das erste mal in Florida angeln und habe keinerlei Erfahrung was und worauf da so was geht.
Wollte mal fragen wie groß die Köderfische sind die du dir gefangen hast waren.Hast du die lebend, tot oder als fischfetzen angeboten?

Danke für die Info im Voraus und noch ein dickes Petri Heil.


----------



## guifri (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Bei dem Speed hört man keine Mucke mehr! Und wer spricht hier vom Chillen, wir wollen dicke Fische fangen!



Nun hau mal nicht so auf den Putz. |supergri Hatten letztes Jahr Twinmotoren...Und nachmittags am Riff zum Baden und Schnorcheln zu ankern mit Musik an Bord hatte echt was :q

Aber hey, die dicken Fische kommen auch so und das Kreischen der Bremse ist auch Musik in meinen Ohren #h


btw ..Ähm...was war denn jetzt gestern mit den Tarponnasen?


----------



## Nick_A (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Gesehen haben wir die Tarponnasen...mehrmals in ca 20 bis 50m Entfernung vom Boot. Fette Teile haben sich da an der Oberfläche gerollt.|uhoh:

Nur beissen wollten die Riesenheringe nicht...#t

Wir sind richtig lang in die Dämmerung rein geblieben (19:45 Uhr)...insgesamt konnten wir bei den ca. 12 Booten (davon 4 oder 5 Guides mit Gästen) nur zwei Drills mitverfolgen.

@ Maximus
ich hatte Pinfish als Köder, noch besser auf Tarpon wären Mullets (=Meeräschen), allerdings sind die nicht gerade einfach zu erbeuten :q. Am Riff auf Grouper und große Snapper sind Pins aber besser. Diese werden großteils lebend angeboten....wesentlich besser als in Fetzen, welche von Grunts und sonstigen Fischen sofort Piranha-mäßig zerpflückt werden. 

Man fängt Pins mit Sabiki mit kleinen Squidstücken, Größe der KöFis nicht ganz entscheidend...im Normalfall zwischen 3 und 20cm.

hast Du ein Boot oder willst Du vom Ufer/Brücken/Steeg aus angeln?

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Sockeye (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

#d

Hey, schon wieder 5 Seiten Thread.... und ein lausiges Fisch-Bild. 
Robert mach hin. Ich klick hier nicht zum Vergnügen rum!

Nicht dass ich im Juli wieder einen Alaska Thread aufmachen muss, damit die ausgehungerten Daheimgebliebenen wenigstens ein paar Fische zu Gesicht bekommen...:q

VG
Sockeye


----------



## guifri (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Nur beissen wollten die Riesenheringe nicht...#t
> 
> Wir sind richtig lang in die Dämmerung rein geblieben (19:45 Uhr)...insgesamt konnten wir bei den ca. 12 Booten (davon 4 oder 5 Guides mit Gästen) nur zwei Drills mitverfolgen.
> 
> ...



Lass uns nächste Woche mal mit Krebsen testen...wir brauchen diese Korkbälle als Pose...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Meine Fox Tarpon Trek Spin hatte einen Tarpon am Haken! :vik:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

#d Thunderstorm and Tornado Warning #d

Die angelnden Amis stürmen zurück zum Boatsdock und erzählen, dass es innerhalb von 10 Minuten 3 Tornados auf dem Meer gab.

Nun ja, wer glaubt ihr fährt dann auf jeden Fall hinaus?????

YES, ROBERT THE FREAK!!!! #6

Ich bin dann mal per Auto zur 7 Mile Bridge und zum Sombrero Beach gefahren, um das Schauspiel per Kamera einfangen zu können.

http://img196.*ih.us/img196/3425/p1020910q.jpg

http://img36.*ih.us/img36/5571/p1020869a.jpg​


----------



## Nick_A (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Jupp, hat sich gut gemacht das Fox-Teilchen und hat den ca. 35-40kg-Tarpon etwa 3min gut im Griff gehabt...danach (musste) ich den Tarpon härter rannehmen (konnte ja alleine schlecht hinterherfahren). Dabei ist er dann leider im Sprung ausgeschlitzt 

Konnte noch einen fetten Nurse-Shark mit etwa 40kg und ca. 2,3m fangen und releasen...sowie einen kleinen Black Grouper.

Ein Guide hatte einen richtig fetten, wild springenden Tarpon mit locker 70-80kg im Drill...der hat vielleicht einen Rabatz gemacht. :q

Bis morgen,#h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Hehe....wegen so paar kleinen Wasserhosen lasse ich mich doch nicht vom Angeln abhalten :q #6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Fotos:

http://img11.*ih.us/img11/6918/fisch1.jpg

http://img853.*ih.us/img853/9233/bootebridge.jpg

http://img10.*ih.us/img10/4930/drillx.jpg​


----------



## guifri (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*



Nick_A schrieb:


> J...sowie einen kleinen Black Grouper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nach dem Bild würde ich eher auf Gag Grouper tippen |rolleyes

http://www.sarasota-fla-fishing.com/blk-gag.htm

Projekt Tarponlandung wartet auf die Komplettierung des Teams. #h


----------



## Nick_A (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Verdammt....hast Recht, Guido! :m

War aber trotzdem viiiieeeeel zu klein zum Mitnehmen. 

Jupp, Tarponprojekt braucht neben einem Angler auch noch einen Captain :q

Heute fahren Petra und ich vermutlich raus zum Schleppen...Wind sieht heute gut aus [Klick mich] bevor er dann morgen extrem nach oben geht.


----------



## MAXIMUS (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Ja wir haben für die erste Woche ein Boot.

Auf was hast du den Hai gefangen und wie tief bietest du deine Köderfische an? Grundnähe oder schleppst du die?

Danke für die Tips.


----------



## BIG WHITE (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Sorry, aber Euer Bericht ist wirklich zum totlachen:q
Soviele Beiträge wegen einem Köderfisch(Grouper) 
ich lache mich tot....................Adipöse Florida -
Tarpons werden eingedeutet:vik: ich hätte, hatte..
könnte usw. nun das kann jeder:q:q:q, 

Ich komme  gerade aus Guinea Bissau und hier sind die
Tarpone wirklich groß!! 

 NIX Captain said:q:q:q:q????


Cobias gab es in Mengen und nur Größen zwischen 12
und 38 kg, ferner African Pompanos, und der franz.
Verwalter fing einen vTag vor dem Militärputsch einen
Tarpon von knapp 110kg (nachweislich) also Eure 
Köderfische sind zwar für "viele:l" äußerst interessant:q:q:q aber sonst .......sowas von langweilig:vik:...

Vielleicht in einem anderen Forum wäre Euer Beitrag
up to date..keine Ahnung?;+ ? Florida lifestyle o.ä. usw. versuche es mal#6


TL

B.W.


----------



## Nick_A (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Was bist denn Du für einer ?!?#d

Jedes Jahr das Gleiche...immer wieder kommt jemand wie Du um die Ecke, welcher mit flachen und proletenhaftem Getue sich selbst und seine Megastories über andere stellt.

Wir schreiben hier für unsere Freunde und einige Interessierte...und schreiben eben nicht nur dahergelogene Geschichten, sondern schlicht und einfach die Wahrheit.:vik:

Wenn's Dir nicht gefällt...mach die Flatter und such Dir einen anderen Thread.

Mit Guide rausfahren und dicke Fische fangen kann jeder, Mr. Worldrecordholder.:vik:

Ich hoffe, ich muss von Dir hier nix mehr lesen...#h


----------



## guifri (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Ohoh...fütter die Trolle doch nicht. Lohnt nicht.#c

Sag uns lieber, ob´s beim Schleppen Erfolg gab. |kopfkrat



Nick_A schrieb:


> Was bist denn Du für einer ?!?#d
> 
> Jedes Jahr das Gleiche...immer wieder kommt jemand wie Du um die Ecke, welcher mit flachen und proletenhaftem Getue sich selbst und seine Megastories über andere stellt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Euer Bericht ist wirklich zum totlachen:q
> Soviele Beiträge wegen einem Köderfisch(Grouper)
> ich lache mich tot....................Adipöse Florida -
> Tarpons werden eingedeutet:vik: ich hätte, hatte..
> ...



Ich weiss nicht, was Du rauchst oder trinkst...
Aber Dein Stil ist hier so nicht gewünscht (siehe auch Boardregeln/Nettiquette).

Das Forum ist für ALLE Angler da!!

Und nicht Du beurteilst, ob ein Beitrag den Leuten gefällt oder nicht oder zum totlachen ist...

Dein diffamierender Schreibstil mag irgendeinem seltsamen Weltrekord geschuldet sein, das kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Hier dulden wir das nicht und das war dein letztes Posting dieser Art - entweder weil sich Dein Stil ändert oder Du im andern Falle hier nicht mehr schreiben wirst können.

*
Wir freuen uns - wie wohl die meisten, die hier lesen - über ALLE Berichte rund um Angeln und Angler....*


----------



## Nick_A (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Danke Thomas, für Deine klaren Worte #6

- - - - - - - - - - -

Jetzt aber zum eigentlichen Thema zurück...Angeln rund um Marathon.

Gestern war extrem wenig Wind und viel Sonne. Damit war klar, dass wir entweder sehr früh oder erst gegen nachmittag rausfahren. Da wir lieber lecker frühstücken wollten (und die Fische wegen Vollmond morgens noch eh schlecht beissen) sind wir erst gegen 15 Uhr raus. Auf 300ft Wassertiefe gings los mit Schleppen. Nur vereizeltes Weed, keine echten Weedlines, keine Vögel...keine Bewegung im Wasser. Na, das konnte mühsam werden.|rolleyes

Um es kurz zu machen...in 2,5h Schleppen nur zwei "spitze" Bisse auf Ballyhoo (vermutlich kleine Mahi oder Bonitos, welche aber nicht "hängen" geblieben sind), keine Bisse auf Slammer und sonstige Kunstköder.  

Also nix wie rein mit den Ködern, Outrigger einholen und ab zu den Tarpons.

Gegen 18.30 hatten wir die Köfis im Wasser.

Neben uns wieder einige Boote...hauptsächlich die Guides mit ihren zahlenden Gästen.

Das uns am zweitnähsten stehende Boot hatte gegen 19.00 Uhr den ersten Tarpon im Drill. Und in diesem Fall musste man sagen....jetzt kommt großes anglerisches, Guidemässig hervorragend vollzogenes Kino. :m

Der Tarpon zog insgesamt ca 7 oder 8 mal durch die Brückenpfeiler und der Guide fuhr hervorragend hinterher. Plötzlich zog der Tarpon aber mal nicht zwischen "die großen"/normalen Pfeiler der Brücke, sondern unten durch die zwei Stützpfeiler eines Pfeilers hindurch (kanns nicht besser beschreiben...auf dem Foto nachher von Petra versteht man was ich meine).

Jedenfalls kann man mit dem Boot durch diese Pfeiler nicht (!) durchfahren und folgen. Im Normalfall ein 100%iger Fischverlust....aber nicht mit diesem Guide !!!

Er schnappt sich schnell eine Rettungsweste, dann die Angel des Gastes, öffnet den Bügel damit die Schnur ablaufen kann und wickelt die Angel in die Schwimmweste ein. Anschließend wirft er die Angel mitsamt Weste unter die Brückenpfeiler durch, fährt um den Pfeiler rum, sammelt die Weste mit Angel wieder auf, entfernt die Weste....und der Drill geht weiter!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Großes Kino...wirklich großes Kino...das hatte ich bisher in all den Jahren hier noch nicht erlebt. Ich stand nur mit offenem Mund da und war begeistert.:m

Auf der anderen Seite ging der Drill dann weiter...der Tarpon war mittlerweile durch weitere Pfeiler kreuz und quer durchgesausst, die Mono schrammte zweimal direkt an den Pfeilern und blieb hängen(wegen den Muscheln) und musste manuell gelöst werden. Aber auch hier...kein Schnurbruch, sondern auch dies klappte. #6

Als der Tarpon sich endlich etwas ruhiger im offenen Wasser im Abstand von etwa 30m neben unserem Boot drillen lies dachte ich schon es ist alles vorbei und "geschwätzt".....dem war aber nicht so...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Die Pics hierzu:

http://img402.*ih.us/img402/8531/drill1.jpg

http://img9.*ih.us/img9/3511/drill2.jpg

http://img845.*ih.us/img845/3711/drill3.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

:vik: Trommelwirbel die Spannung steigt :vik:

Ne, Spass beiseite ich hatte totalen Schiss und sollte fotografieren ....


----------



## Nick_A (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Der Drill befindet sich in der Endphase, also widme ich mich kurz unseren eigenen Ködern und checke diese. Da taucht plötzlich direkt hinter dem Boot ein dicker, fetter Hai auf...leider kann ich die Haiart so schnell nicht erkennen.

"Mann, war da gerade ein riesiger Hai, Petra, direkt hinter dem Boot!"|uhoh:

Währenddessen ist steht der Tarpon drüben kurz vor seinem Release, als ein riesen Tumult und Geschrei an Bord ist.|kopfkrat

Vor dem Boot schäumt das Wasser, als plötzlich eine extrem große Haiflosse auftaucht.

"Häääh, die hatten doch einen Tarpon im Drill!"|kopfkrat

Doch dann wird klar, dass der Hai gerade versucht, den Tarpon zu seinem eigenen Abendessen zu erklären...

Das Spektakel nähert sich immer mehr unserem Boot..ich kann selbst gerade noch unsere störenden Köder aus dem Wasser ziehen und Petra schnappt sich ihre Kamera, da befinden sich schon der Hai mit dem Tarpon DIREKT (!!!) hinter unserem Boot in ca. 2-3m Abstand.|bigeyes

Petra vergisst vor Schock beinahe zu fotografieren...

Das Wasser schäumt, der ca. 4m lange Hai hat den Tarpon quer im Maul....aber seht selbst...Petra hat doch ein paar mal abgedrückt :m


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

it´s unbelievably!!!!|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

http://img842.*ih.us/img842/7552/hai1w.jpg

http://img528.*ih.us/img528/7572/hai2y.jpg

http://img11.*ih.us/img11/8528/hai3k.jpg

http://img259.*ih.us/img259/5944/hai4.jpg

http://img850.*ih.us/img850/7330/hai5.jpg​

*MEIN EINZIGER GEDANKE WAR ..... kommt dieses Monsterteil noch einmal und holt sich seinen .......*

http://img707.*ih.us/img707/4686/dessert1000.jpg​


----------



## Nick_A (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Dass der Hai etwa 4m war habe ich oben bereits geschrieben...ich schätze ihn auf einpaar hundert Kilo.|bigeyes

Irgendwie war ich selbst auch im Schock...ich konnte die Haiart immer noch nicht richtig erkennen obwohl der Fisch direkt vor dem Boot war. Der Guide meinte aber, dass es ein Hammerhead/Hammerhai war.

Wirklich ganz großes Tennis was wir gestern verfolgen durften...ein absolut unvergessliches Erlebnis...:vik:#6

Auf dem letzten Bild von Petra (nicht der Nachtisch), sieht man noch die Reste vom Tarpon....mann, war das Wasser blutrot gefärbt...

Jetzt gehts erstmal zum Marathon-Dragonboat-Festival.

CU#6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Wie friedlich doch die Welt sein kann!
Solong, mal sehen was uns der heutige Tag bringt! |wavey:

Ähmmm tomorrow is Mother's Day, bekomm ich da einen Fisch geschenkt???:q:q:q

http://img252.*ih.us/img252/4754/sonne1.jpg

http://img341.*ih.us/img341/1889/sonne2.jpg​


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Wie beim alten Mann und dem Meer - Hemingway lässt grüßen...


----------



## Norge Fan (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Einfach der Hammer |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes,das muss live echt der Wahnsinn gewesen sein.  

Das zu toppen wird schwer ,aber ich bin schon auf die nächsten Zeilen von euch gespannt.

Wünsch euch noch weiterhin viel Spass und digge Fische #6.


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

so was liest sich noch spannender, wenn man keine 10 min vorher eine andere schlagzeile aus florida las!... da wurde eine dt. touristin im hüfthohen wasser von einem hai attackiert und ihr bein zerfleischt. ihr gute besserung und euch weiterhin tolle erlebnisse!


----------



## Tortugaf (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Glückwunsch zu diesem Erlebnis u. danke für das Mitteilen. #h


----------



## guifri (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Das Event hätte ruhig ein paar Tage später statt finden dürfen. #6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> so was liest sich noch spannender, wenn man keine 10 min vorher eine andere schlagzeile aus florida las!... da wurde eine dt. touristin im hüfthohen wasser von einem hai attackiert und ihr bein zerfleischt. ihr gute besserung und euch weiterhin tolle erlebnisse!



Wir haben dies auch aus der Presse erfahren! Dies ist wirklich schrecklich!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*



guifri schrieb:


> Das Event hätte ruhig ein paar Tage später statt finden dürfen. #6



Oh nein Guido, dies wäre mir sehr peinlich gewesen, wenn du mich Angsthase so erlebt hättest!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Dank des gestrigen Anglerboard-Threads (Text und Fotos) haben wir keinen Parkplatz mehr am Sombrero Beach für das " battle in the bay - Dragon Boat Festival" bekommen!

Hmmmm..... was tun! Ab nach Key West!

Fotos kommen später, da wir jetzt erst einmal zu Stuffed Pig gehen und ein tolles Mother's Day Breakfast zu uns nehmen!

:vik:


----------



## guifri (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*



Fischmäulchen schrieb:


> Oh nein Guido, dies wäre mir sehr peinlich gewesen, wenn du mich Angsthase so erlebt hättest!



4 m - Hai ist ja auch respektabel. Unter unserem Boot kam auch mal so ein U-Boot vorbei. Das hat schon was Beeindruckendes.:g


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Den Kampf zwischen Hai und Tarpon mitzuerleben und das viele Blut, drehten mir echt den Magen um! Ausserdem geschah alles direkt neben dem Boot und ich dachte mir immer nur, lass dieses Teil nicht in die falsche Richtung springen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

ey petra, ist aber kein grund zu angst, nur zu respekt und den haben wir ja auch zu den bedingungen in norwegen. ;-) auch mein gestriges posting ist in diese richtung zu verstehen, es war eben nur krass, die beiden berichte in so kurzer zeitfolge zu lesen. wünsche euch weiterhin einen schönen urlaub. dicken virtuellen schmatzer, den richtigen bekommst du beim nächsten treffen!


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Ich hätte da auch Herzklopfen bekommen. Wünsch euch weiterhin einen tollen Urlaub und lasst uns weiterhin so aktuell daran teilhaben


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Die Pics vom Vormittags-Trip:

http://img685.*ih.us/img685/4853/fisch3.jpg

http://img11.*ih.us/img11/6948/fisch4.jpg

http://img225.*ih.us/img225/258/fisch2j.jpg


----------



## Nick_A (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Ergebnis...5 Jack Crevalle...

...und beim Schleppen "nur" ein Barracuda mit ca. 1,10 m...aber Sprünge hat der im Drill gemacht, vom Allerfeinsten :m #6

Jetzt gehts dann gleich mit Petra raus zum Tarpon-ärgern (oder eher von den Tarpons geärgert werden)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Hallo ihr beiden, #h
Klasse Bericht mit tollen Fotos.|bigeyes#6 
Ich wünsche euch weiterhin einen schönen und erfolgreichen Urlaub.:vik:
Eventuell sehen wir und ja beim nächsten BBT in Gibacht.


----------



## guifri (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Ergebnis...5 Jack Crevalle...
> 
> ...und beim Schleppen "nur" ein Barracuda mit ca. 1,10 m...aber Sprünge hat der im Drill gemacht, vom Allerfeinsten :m #6
> 
> Jetzt gehts dann gleich mit Petra raus zum Tarpon-ärgern (oder eher von den Tarpons geärgert werden)



Die mahis scheinen wieder etwas im tieferen zu sein nach den Berichten der letzten Tage.


----------



## guifri (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Donnerstag ist das Lotterleben für Euch vorbei. Da geht´s früh  raus:vik:

http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/outdoors/fishing/USFL0300


----------



## Nick_A (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*



guifri schrieb:


> Die mahis scheinen wieder etwas im tieferen zu sein nach den Berichten der letzten Tage.



Schick bitte nen Link zu dem Bericht/Forum...wäre echt eine Erklärung für die mauen Fänge beim Schleppen (auch auf anderen Booten). Ich bin auch gestern weit raus (bis 12Meilen hinter dem Riff, also ca 17Meilen vom Ufer)...und hab nur den schmalen Barracuda auf 650ft gefangen. Über so tiefen Wasser hab ich die Burschen noch nie erwischt. 

Einige größere Boote stellen sich neben größere Weedfelder und tun entweder Mit dem Speer "fischen" oder senden Köder auf Tiefe.

Aufstehen tun wir derzeit auch um 7 ...am Donnerstag vermutlich früher :q.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Hallo ihr beiden, #h
> Klasse Bericht mit tollen Fotos.|bigeyes#6
> Ich wünsche euch weiterhin einen schönen und erfolgreichen Urlaub.:vik:
> Eventuell sehen wir und ja beim nächsten BBT in Gibacht.



Hi Stuffel,

findet denn das Treffen statt?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

:r:r:r:r

Irgendwie ist es beinahe zum Verzweifeln! Liegt es an der enormen Hitze, keinem Wind oder an was weis ich ?

Die Fische wollen nicht beissen! |gr: 
Heute gehts mal an den Hawk Channel und wir versuchen unser Glück bei Yellowtile-Snapper und Grouper.|wavey:


----------



## guifri (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/forumdisplay.php?11-Keys-Fishing-Reports

Schon mit Trollingblei versucht etwas tiefer zu schleppen?

Da muss doch was gehen. Golfstrom ist doch auch dicht dran.


Zum Grouperangeln ankern und mit live pinfish müssten auch gehen.

Sonst müsst ihr auf den Meister warten


----------



## guifri (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Ich steh gerade Front of line beim Air Berlin Late Night Check in.


----------



## Nick_A (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*



guifri schrieb:


> Schon mit Trollingblei versucht etwas tiefer zu schleppen?
> 
> Da muss doch was gehen. Golfstrom ist doch auch dicht dran



Ich habe auch Paravane da mit denen ich ca.15m runter komme....aber alleine das alles auslegen, Boot navigieren, Weed rausnehmen, etc. ist leicht stressig|uhoh:

Ja, Golfstrom ist nahe dran...die Fische trotzdem nicht. Auch die Reports an den Tanken und bei den Tacklefritzen ist derzeit sehr mau. Liegt also nicht nur an uns




guifri schrieb:


> Zum Grouperangeln ankern und mit live pinfish müssten auch gehen.
> 
> Sonst müsst ihr auf den Meister warten



Wollten wir gerade....waren bereits an der Südseite vor Key Colony und wollten eben Richtung Riff steuern...da ist uns die nicht so kleine Gewitterfront mit Blitzen die genau auf uns zusteuerte aufgefallen....darum gings jetzt erstmal zurück und gegen Nachmittag nochmals raus.

Ich wette sogar,dass wir fett fangen werden wenn Meister Guido da ist...ob es dann nur am Meister Guido oder aber am gerade etwas wechselndem Wetter (mehr Regen) sowie Neumond liegen wird, werden wir nicht wissen

Und Du hast das letzte Mal ja gesehen wie die Dolphins plötzlich nach einem Gewitter Offshore beissen #6

Ich hoffe, dass Du jedenfalls etwas Angelglùck mitbringst#6:vik:

...mein Meister|uhoh:


----------



## Scarver74 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Hallo Ihr,

schön das Guido unterwegs ist und ihr bald Unterstützung beim Angeln bekommt. Immer gut, wenn man an Bord etwas Hilfe bekommt. Ich verfolge auch täglich Eure Berichte und auch das Wetter. Vielleicht ist so ein kleiner Umschwung gar nicht schlecht?!! Na ja ihr werdet eure Fische noch fangen, ihr habt 
Ja noch soooo viele Tage.

Viele Grüsse aus dem kalten Deutschland

Andi


----------



## guifri (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

1. den Stress teilen wir uns
2. hab nicht gesagt, worin ich meister bin :q
3. ich bete jetzt Fortuna an ...für Aufstieg und Anglerglück

cu Tomorrow 





Nick_A schrieb:


> Ich habe auch Paravane da mit denen ich ca.15m runter komme....aber alleine das alles auslegen, Boot navigieren, Weed rausnehmen, etc. ist leicht stressig|uhoh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## guifri (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Toooor! nach 26 sek


----------



## Nick_A (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Sehr gut...dann ist die Herta hoffentlich bald wieder zweitklassig :q#6

@Andi
oh ja...noch zwei Wochen Urlaub....wie schöööön...:m


----------



## guifri (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

3 Stunden Schlaf müssen reichen...Gleich geht´s los.


----------



## ullsok (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Good Morning,

was ist mit dem Tarpon an der Fox Tarpon Trek??? 

Ihr seit doch zu zweit - einer steuert das Boot und einer drillt #h

Wenn euch das an den Brücken zu heikel ist, versucht es doch mal auf den Flats.

Oceanside zwischen Duck Key und Long Key müssten doch jetzt einige Schulen unterwegs sein. Die könnt ihr anwerfen mit Bucktailjigs oder Gufi (und natürlich auch mit Köderfisch oder Krebs). Die Fliegenfischer fischen vom Prinzip her dort auch nicht anders. #6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Nach einem heftigen Gewitter um 5 Uhr morgens, sind meine Jungs pünktlich um 7 Uhr am Start!!!#6

Mal sehen was sie heute an Land bringen!:vik:

http://img210.*ih.us/img210/9504/ausflug.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*



ullsok schrieb:


> Good Morning,
> 
> was ist mit dem Tarpon an der Fox Tarpon Trek???
> 
> ...



Hallo Ullsok,

du hast schon Recht damit, dass wir zu zweit sind! Leider bin ich nicht so geeignet für das Steuern des Bootes durch die Brückenpfeiler.#q

Seit gestern hat sich das Wetter geändert (bewölkt und regnerisch), somit dürften sich die Fänge wirklich ändern. Bisher war es einfach zu heiss und auch andere Angler hatte keine kapitalen Fänge zu verzeichnen.


----------



## MAXIMUS (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Guten morgen Urlauber.
Ich geh heute den 4 tag mit dem Boot raus.
Hab aber bisher nur kleine Haie um die 80 -120 cm an der
Angel gehabt. Die köderfische die wir hier fangen sind nicht
Größer als 20 selten 25 cm und sogar die werden von den
kleinen Haien nicht komplett genommen.
Die kleinen Haie selbst als Köder zu nehmen ist glaub ich nicht erlaubt
die haben ein schonmass von 54 inch.
Das Wasser hier vor sanibel Island ist nicht tiefer als 6 Meter.
Außer unter der Brücke. Da hat aber nichts gebissen.
Ich verzweifel.wie Fang ich die großen?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Gestern war wirklich Shit angesagt! :c

Gewitter und Dauerregen! Die Jungs waren 15 miles draussen und hatten folgenden Kommentar:

weed scattered all around but no lines!
three bites from chicken dolphin #q#q#q

Unsere Nachbarn hatten Erfolg mit kapitalen Dolphins, jedoch sollte man hierbei erwähnen, dass sie *27 miles out behind the reef* waren!

Tja, die dürften dann ja kurz vor Kuba gewesen sein! 

Heute Nacht hat es wieder geregnet und im Moment ist es bewölkt mit ein paar Fetzen Sonnenflecken! Die Jungs sind wieder brav kurz nach 7 Uhr an Board gegangen und ich hoffe innständig auf einen Fischfang, denn heute Abend ist Barbecue mit Freunden aus Miami angesagt!:vik:

Aufgrund des feuchten Wetters haben wir eine enorme Mosquitos und No-See-ums Plage! Ich sehe aus wie ein Streuselkuchen und obwohl ich meine Körperstellen mit einheimischen, stinkenden Insekten-Sprays versorge, beissen die kleinen Kerle und man hat mini-kleine angeschwollene Stellen, die aber 100ertfach! #q:c#q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*



MAXIMUS schrieb:


> Guten morgen Urlauber.
> Ich geh heute den 4 tag mit dem Boot raus.
> Hab aber bisher nur kleine Haie um die 80 -120 cm an der
> Angel gehabt. Die köderfische die wir hier fangen sind nicht
> ...



Hallo Maximus,

klingt doof aber du musst nur zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort sein! Wir sind hier auch am Verzweifeln, denn wie es scheint befinden sich die Grossen derzeit nur in enormen Tiefen!

Die Typen, die gestern 27 miles rausgefahren sind, sagte auch sie hatten Glück. Als sie ihr Chum plazierten und einen Pinfish setzten, kam ein Dolphinschwarm und den haben sie dann schnell buchstäblich eingefangen! Danach ging nix mehr ( hatten dann ja auch genug :c )


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Sorry for the silence!!!!

Seit Freitag sind Freunde aus Miami hier!!!

Morgens um 7 Uhr am Boot, vieeeel Eis ab in den Cooler 

http://img710.*ih.us/img710/3602/eisq.jpg

und noch schnell mit dem Cast Net ein paar Mullets fangen.

Wherever you may fish, live bait is always the best lure.
|rolleyes Instructions For Throwing Cast Nets|rolleyes

http://img829.*ih.us/img829/9964/castnet.jpg

http://img838.*ih.us/img838/5495/castnet2.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Bis dahin ist noch alles in größter Vorfreude und trotz herannahender Wolken #d alles perfekt!#h

Also raus ......

http://img502.*ih.us/img502/2789/raus.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

.. aber leider kam ein solches Gewitter mit Massen von Wasser! Somit waren sie 10 Minuten später wieder bei mir klitschnass auf der Terrasse und wurden erst einmal mit American Coffee versorgt!

http://img98.*ih.us/img98/6435/weatherp.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Ich schreibe später weiter, da ich mit meinen Mädls kurz zum Cubaner zum Frühstücken fahre!!!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Das Foto, wie die Jungs ausgesehen haben wurde leider von meinem Mann sofort mit einer negativen Zensur belegt http://img163.*ih.us/img163/9813/forbiddenh.jpg

da die Waschbrettbäuche nicht aussahen wie bei :


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Robert wird auf jeden Fall noch seine Story zum gestrigen Tag hier schreiben, denn es war ein super Angeltag! 

http://img4.*ih.us/img4/8918/78051710.jpg

http://img171.*ih.us/img171/2328/36039703.jpg​


----------



## Tortugaf (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Glückwunsch, die schmecken gut. Filiert u. paniert mag ich sie, sehr gerne. 

G. Frank


----------



## Fischmäulchen (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Das stimmt, die haben wir gestern gleich auf den Grill geworfen und verdrückt!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Der heutige Angeltag |wavey:*""unbelievable"*|wavey:

http://img194.*ih.us/img194/4874/boot1n.jpg

http://img826.*ih.us/img826/2811/boot2u.jpg

http://img31.*ih.us/img31/6581/boot3w.jpg

http://img220.*ih.us/img220/908/boot4d.jpg

http://img832.*ih.us/img832/6918/fisch1.jpg

http://img542.*ih.us/img542/1230/fisch2.jpg

http://img341.*ih.us/img341/4853/fisch3.jpg

http://img836.*ih.us/img836/4079/tarpondrill.jpg

http://img215.*ih.us/img215/6757/theendn.jpg

Das Ende eines wunderschönen Tages:

http://img515.*ih.us/img515/3074/untergang.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Wir ihr bei den Fotos erkennen könnt, befand ich mich auf der alten 7 mile Bridge, während die Jungs unter mir waren :g  

Als die Sonne schon etwas unterging und die Wasseroberfläche somit dunkler erschien, ging es los mit den Bissen!!! :m

Absolut |rolleyes hammeraffengeil |rolleyes als ich auf der anderen Seite der Brücke stand, um die Lines zu verfolgen und eventuelle Tarpons zu erkennen und im Falle zu brüllen TARPON on the right or left side!!!!

Da höre ich nur Robert schreien, Guido Angel rein, Boot vom Anker lösen, Boot starten ......

Hmmmm da dachte ich nur, jetzt ist er bekloppt! #d#d#d#d#d

Geh auf die andere Seite der Brücke, um meinen Mann beim Durchdrehen zu beobachten und hab nur noch gesehen wie sich die Angel beim Drill biegt!

Schnell wieder rüber und schon war er da..........

*der Sprung eines 120-140 Pfund schweren Tarpons an der Line meines Göttergatten!!!!​*:m

Liebe Boardies glaubt mir "Adrenalin pur", der geilste Anblick dieses Urlaubes!!!! Direkt vor meiner Nase dieses göttliche Bild und "Shit happens" die Kamera nicht schnell genug griffbereit!


----------



## leopard_afrika (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

petra, das mit dem zu langsamen griff zur kamera ist unverzeihlich! ;-)  aber na ja, in 1- 2 jahren wird man wohl cams implantieren können!


----------



## norge_klaus (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Immer wieder beeindruckend, was für gigantische Fische im Brückenbereich stehen. Beste Zeit für Fische guggen ist immer ca. 10 - 15 min. beim kippen von Ebbe zur Flut bzw. umgekehrt. Dann wird das Wasser im Brückenbereich richtig klar und bei der geringen Wassertiefe von ca. 2 - 7/8 Meter sieht es aus wie im Aquarium.
Mit ein wenig Glück, gibt es auch riesige Meeresschildkröten zu sehen.

Tight Lines !
Norge_Klaus


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Norge-Klaus die Meeresschildkröte ist auch der Hammer, die ging nur leider beim Tarpon-Dancing vollkommen bei der Berichterstattung unter! 

http://img689.*ih.us/img689/8482/schildia.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> petra, das mit dem zu langsamen griff zur kamera ist unverzeihlich! ;-)  aber na ja, in 1- 2 jahren wird man wohl cams implantieren können!



Kennst du das, es gibt Momente da bist du unfähig zwei Dinge gleichzeitig erledigen zu können! Ich hatte mich gleich danach soooo geärgert, aber dann war´s wieder gut, denn dieses Bild brennt sich in dein Gehirn!


----------



## norge_klaus (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Genau die meine ich ! Super Foto ! Muß mal mein Spatzi überzeugen im kommenden Frühjahr wieder Florida-Urlaub zu machen.
Tight Lines !
Norge_Klaus


----------



## Fischmäulchen (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Das nenn ich doch mal Arbeitsteilung! #d#d

*Der Eine schrubbt .....*

http://img38.*ih.us/img38/8162/arbeit1.jpg​
*... und der Andere labert!* #q#q

http://img191.*ih.us/img191/820/arbeit2.jpg​


----------



## Fischmäulchen (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Für morgen gibt es wieder leckeren Mahi Mahi auf dem Grill! Langsam kann ich mich auf die Futter-Versorgung verlassen!#h

http://img854.*ih.us/img854/6948/fisch4.jpg​
The end of the fishing day!

http://img405.*ih.us/img405/5416/untergang2.jpg​


----------



## Scarver74 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Hallo Urlauber,

na Petra Robert hat doch Urlaub, da schafft man doch nicht.

Schön das sich die regelmäßigen Fänge jetzt einstellen, jetzt fehlt nur noch eine richtige Granate. Was ist eigentlich mit dem Tarpondrill geworden oder habe ich hier was überlesen?||bigeyes
Auf welchen Tiefen habt ihr die Fische gefangen?


Ich wünsche Euch weiterhin tolle Angel- Urlaubstage!!!

Viele Grüsse
Andi


----------



## Fischmäulchen (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Ich bin nur für die Fotos zuständig, die Stories zu den Drills, Tackle, Ködis oder Fängen kommen von den Jungs! #h

Zu ihrer Kleinen Entlasstung muss ich sagen, dass sie nach einem ereignisreichen und manchmal sackheissen Angeltag, nur noch das Boot putzen, die Fische filetieren, unter die Dusche springen, Futter fassen (hier sind wir immer sauspät dran #q) und anschliessend nur noch totmüde ins Bett fallen! :m

WE ARE NOT IN HONEYMOON #d#d#d#d


----------



## pkbenny (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Updates?! |kopfkrat


----------



## guifri (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

All back at home:

Schwierige Bedingungen dieses Mal...Dolfinrun fand wohl weiter draußen statt.

Aber die Palette war bunt - wenn auch nicht kapital:

- Dolfins
- spanish mackerels
- Yellowtail snapper
- Jacks
- Barrakudas
- Mangrove Snapper
- Bonnethead shark
plus diverse weitere.

2 große Tarpons nach dem ersten Sprung verloren, einer Robert (riesiges Teil), einer ich...ich wegen zu dünnem Haken (so sagt Robert), ich sag...Materialfehler...


Dolfin angeln hatte was von Rotaugen stippen...wir haben sie tatsächlich ans Boot gefüttert und ein paar Fische mit 15lbs Fluo-Carbon und verstecktem Haken in Fischhäppchen überlisten können.

Neue Angeltechniken gelernt und ausprobiert: Yellowtail fishing (erfolgreich)

Kite fishing (weniger erfolgreich - aber interessant und zur richtigen Zeit vielversprechend)

Alles in allem war´s geil, weil es immer was zu tun und zu gucken gab. Die Großen waren wohl nicht da, wo wir waren bzw. haben nicht gebissen.

New day- new chance... bzw. nächster Urlaub, neue Chance


----------



## norge_klaus (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Besten Dank an euch für die schönen Bilder von den Keys. Würde am liebsten sofort einen Flug nach Miami buchen und die Keys mal wieder unsicher machen. Vielleicht nächstes Jahr.
Tight lines !
Norge_Klaus


----------



## Dr.ChaosAD (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Super Bericht! Habe Ihn gerade erst entdeckt! Da werden Erinnerungen wach! Volker und ich prüfen aktuell ein Revival in 2013! In der Zwischenzeit hatten andere Projekte Vorrang! ;-)

PS: Am beeindruckensten diesmal: Die Tarpon-Geschichten! Beim nächsten Mal hasten dann bestimmt am/im Boot. Ich denke Du bist bereit dafür! ...aber denk dran...bloß nicht die Bremse zu sehr zu machen! ;-)


----------



## bastelberg (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

Awesome,
schöne Story. Danke für die schönen Bilder. Ich selber werde erst im Oktober wieder "drüben" sein. Leider nicht vom Boot, sondern vom Steg im canal, Tampa Bay, St. Petersburg. Werde mich dann wieder mit Catfish un Co anlegen. Am light tackle bringt das aber auch viel fun. #6


----------



## Knurrhahn (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Florida 2012 the first trip this year!*

@ Fischmäulchen
Seit ihr schon wieder in Vorbereitung eurer Tour Florida 2013?
Kommt ihr wieder zum Norgetreffen nach Berlin?
Gruß Knurri


----------



## amfromch (25. Februar 2014)

*Super Bericht *

Was für ein toller Bericht..... sehr spannend und informativ zu lesen!!! Besten Dank dafür 
 Ist zwar schon wieder eine Weile her, verringert aber nicht den Spassfaktor beim lesen.....

 Dass die Angetraute ebenfalls dem Angelfieber verfallen ist, hat schon was :vik:

 Grüsse aus der Schweiz,
 Armin


----------

